# Italy Serie A 11 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 6, 2009)

11 Apr 14:00 Bologna v Siena  2.10 2.90 3.60    
11 Apr 14:00 Chievo v AC Milan  4.33 3.10 1.83    
11 Apr 14:00 Fiorentina v Cagliari  1.57 3.40 6.00    
11 Apr 14:00 Inter Milan v Palermo  1.36 4.00 9.00    
11 Apr 14:00 Lazio v Roma  3.00 2.87 2.40    
11 Apr 14:00 Lecce v Sampdoria  2.40 2.87 3.00    
11 Apr 14:00 Napoli v Atalanta  1.90 3.10 4.00   
11 Apr 14:00 Reggina v Udinese  2.40 3.10 2.80    
11 Apr 14:00 Torino v Catania  1.90 2.87 4.50    
11 Apr 19:30 Genoa v Juventus  3.00 2.87 2.40


----------



## danyy (Apr 8, 2009)

Of course my favourites Roma to win or at least DNB.

Lecce can take something versus Sampdoria who in my opinion finished already the season - they cant promote and also cant get into relegation zone so they will be 50/50 - one lose one draw one win and again..
Torino-Catania almost same but not so sure...
but everything for them depends on Bologna if they win everything else has no matter.So Bologna not to lose is good too but i think they are even gonna win.


----------

